# Tikka t3 lite?



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

So I just pulled the trigger on my wife's anniversary present which is a Tikka t3 lite stainless/laminate in 7mm-08. I know that the 7mm-08 is a real mild and sweet shooting cartridge but the Tikka is a light rifle and I have heard the recoil pad that comes with it is garbage. Do any of you Tikka owners have any commentary on it? If I want to make this rifle to be truly a well-mannered sweet shooter for my wife do I need to upgrade? If so what is a good recoil pad to put on a Tikka t3 lite?


----------



## weaversamuel76 (Feb 16, 2017)

I put a limbsaver on my daughter's 7mm/08 super lite. She thought it was noticeable difference.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Great choice - I have a limbsaver on my Tikka 270 WSM and there is a noticeable difference!


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

I don't own one but my buddy bought one in 7 mag. I helped him sight in yesterday and I was very curious to shoot it because I've been considering one but am not a big fan or of recoil. I was very pleasantly surprised because it wasn't bad at all. Congrats on the new gun!!


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Definitely go with the limbsaver- it made a huge difference with my Tikka 270 WSM and 308.


----------



## Winglish (Mar 28, 2015)

I echo the Limbsaver. I put one on my wife's Tikka T3 Lite in .308 and it made a ton of difference for her.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I tuned a friend's 30-06 Tikka T3 for him last summer. I can take recoil but this thing was brutal for an '06! I can't afford to develop a flinch. I recommended he put a Limbsaver on it. It made a world of difference! 
Why does Tikka use granite for butt pads on such a light rifle? Granite's for countertops.


----------



## weaversamuel76 (Feb 16, 2017)

T3x has an upgraded stock and recoil pad but those original t3 pads are rock hard for sure

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

longbow said:


> Why does Tikka use granite for butt pads on such a light rifle? Granite's for countertops.


:rotfl: ^^^ That right there is funny!!


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks for the comments, guys. You all talked me into it. I went ahead and ordered a limb saver.


----------



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

i love all my t3's (some turned to builds and a couple left alone). that being said, a new buttpad is a must. also i have the compact for my wife in a .308 and even it is a bit much after becoming so accustomed to shooting muzzle breaks on guns. that being said, ive seen something on some forums that i want to try. basically they add weight to the butt stock but taking spray insulation and putting a small amount in the front (action end) of the butt stock, then filling it in with shot or sand or something else nice and dense, and then putting more spray insulation on the recoil pad end and capping it with the pad muzzle end down to allow to dry. the gun is still quite light but the added weight on the butt end of the rifle is supposed to help tremendously. given that i have an extra stock laying around, i may try it first and compare filled and non filled.


----------



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

heres a great link on some ideas to fill in the stock to help with recoil and noisiness https://thefiringline.com/forums/showthread.php?t=506764


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

colorcountrygunner said:


> Thanks for the comments, guys. You all talked me into it. I went ahead and ordered a limb saver.


I love mine on my 300 WSM


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Since I love Tikka's, I will tag what I have added on past threads about some easy mods for em, including the precision fit pad. A lot of the plastic parts can be easily replaced, and I always find long-term accuracy benefits in the first priority items, the top 3 can be bought in a pack for cheap(<$100). 

First priority:
-Recoil Lug
-Upgrading Action Screws
-Pillar Bedding
-Precision fit Limbsaver pad (don't get the slide over or trim to fit)

You can typically buy the first 3 items in a kit from many reputable manufacturers.

Other fun sub-$100 things:
-Bolt Shroud
-Bolt handle
-Fluting the bolt
-Many people paint the stock when doing the bedding. Can make it look really good for cheap and add texture for some grip
-Bottom metal


AND CONGRATS ON THE ANNIVERSARY! That is a great gift!


----------



## LanceS4803 (Mar 5, 2014)

If you want to keep modifying the rifle, check out these guys:

https://tikkaperformance.com/tikka-parts/tikka-t3/tikka-t3-accessories


----------

